# HCG diet? Not the drops or pills but the real HCG injections?



## HappiestMom

anyone done it..the drops and the pills and most stuff you buy in store and online are herbal HCG and just BS...Im talking about the Doctor monitored 125 mcg a day HCG injections program....

anyone done it and what are you results....please dont come on here if you havent done it and tell me its BS..I want first hand experience only..thanks :thumbup:

I think there is something to it thought because I lost weight while pregnant..I gained a total of 5 lbs from my whole pregnancy..and I am very very very overweight (started off at 248 and ended up at 252 at the end of my pregnancy) so I believe think maybe the HCG is what really helped me lose that weight and not gain tons of weight while preggie


----------



## pcosmomof1

I dont know if you went ahead with the diet or not but I lost 60 pounds in 3 1/2 months while doing hcg inj. Its not for everyone its hard but it also works. Just make sure you follow everything to a T cuz if you go back to eating poorly it will come back FAST!


----------



## HappiestMom

pcosmomof1 said:


> I dont know if you went ahead with the diet or not but I lost 60 pounds in 3 1/2 months while doing hcg inj. Its not for everyone its hard but it also works. Just make sure you follow everything to a T cuz if you go back to eating poorly it will come back FAST!


thanks!!..if you dont mind me asking.. and feel free to not answer...

how much did it cost in your area for just one round?

since you lost weight so fast did you have a lot of loose skin issues? I lost 32lbs in like 2 weeks after LO was born and its just icky haha...

If you didnt have a lot of loose skin is it because you worked out and stuff along with the HCG so you toned and lost weight at the same time?

Were you hungry all the time on the diet?

Did you have any weird side effects that you noticed?

Thanks!!


----------



## pcosmomof1

No I didnt have any skin issues I used supplements to help with skin toning. Your only hungry the first week. I didnt do any working out due to you burn alot more cal. than you eat. No side effects other than the normal headaches due to sugar withdrawl ...I didnt do it at a clinic I mixed my own hCG if you have a question about that ....youtube it. I wont tell you where or how to buy it but its easy to find the info online and you can do it for less than 40 dollars for a 40 day round. Hope that helps


----------



## HappiestMom

what supplements should you take for the skin toning?


----------



## OliveLove

Hi,

I did HCG injections when I was 19 (am 24 now) and went from 133 to 116 lbs in about 3 weeks. I was constantly craving other foods, but persevered, ha. I bought the hormone somewhere online, don't remember where:dohh:, and injected myself every morning. 

It works but the reason why I wouldn't recommend it for some people is that I got a HORRIBLE acne. First, there were little bumps all over my face, and then I got those huge cystic ones.. I was also a part of a great support forum and no one else seemed to have that problem, so I'm sure I'm one of the few who is sensitive to that. :shrug:

Here's the forum's name, haven't been on it for years but it still looks legit :flower:
https://www.hcgsupportgroup.com/forum


----------



## HappiestMom

thanks!!...my skin actually looked amazing for most of my pregnancy so maybe I wouldnt have that problem...


----------



## PrincessKate

Can this only be done in the USA? what diet did you have to follow?


----------



## OliveLove

MrsJerome said:


> thanks!!...my skin actually looked amazing for most of my pregnancy so maybe I wouldnt have that problem...

No problem! I'm sure no one else has that problem, I'm always the odd ball in the bunch:grr: 

haha


----------



## OliveLove

PrincessKate said:


> Can this only be done in the USA? what diet did you have to follow?

Hi PrincessKate, not sure if this question was directed at me, but as far as I know you can do the diet wherever you live. You do have to purchase Kevin Trudeau book though, "The HCG Diet" to fully understand what to do and how to do it, or you may search the info online. From what I remember, you have to consume a 500 calorie diet that consists of organic meat and veggies, and I think you can have an apple or two a day as well, so not really too exciting! Good luck!


----------



## PrincessKate

OliveLove said:


> PrincessKate said:
> 
> 
> Can this only be done in the USA? what diet did you have to follow?
> 
> Hi PrincessKate, not sure if this question was directed at me, but as far as I know you can do the diet wherever you live. You do have to purchase Kevin Trudeau book though, "The HCG Diet" to fully understand what to do and how to do it, or you may search the info online. From what I remember, you have to consume a 500 calorie diet that consists of organic meat and veggies, and I think you can have an apple or two a day as well, so not really too exciting! Good luck!Click to expand...

Wow 500 calories! dont think i could do it lol ill stick with slimming world, good luck everyone!


----------



## HappiestMom

PrincessKate said:


> Wow 500 calories! dont think i could do it lol ill stick with slimming world, good luck everyone!


On the HCG diet you arent hungry! The whole point of the HCG is that your body burns your fat instead of calories you are intaking. So really though you are taking in 500 calories you are burning 1500 + a day from your fat stores which is what slims you down. Its just like being pregnant. I was hardly ever hungry when pregnant, I didnt eat a lot because of morning sickness and stuff and just being too picky food wise...Im overweight was 242 when I got pregnant and I only gained a total of 8lbs during whole pregnancy and that was LO (she was 8lbs 5oz) haha.....so I think HCG definitely works


----------



## Cassandtina1

Did any of u use a pregnancy test while on the hcg diet? if so what were the results?


----------



## HappiestMom

havent started yet cassandtina as my LO ended up in the hospital for 2 months and so we have been super busy and stressed and not the best time to do a diet lol lol...we plan on started after the holidays so we can have a last hoorah... but I have tons of preggie tests and will post one on here once I start the diet and can IM you if you want with the results when I do lol...


----------



## Cassandtina1

Okay I was wondering cuz I've been hearing sooo many conflicting things on pregnancy tests I'm doing the injections and started them 5 days ago I took one the day before I started them and everyday after that today I got my first positive test but it is faint. Normally I wouldn't think anything of it but it's a few days before af and very possible I'm actually pregnant. It's just a) I've been taking hcg shots for five days and b) we have been ttc 3 years and never once have I had a positive pregnancy test so as u can see I'm a bit skeptical of the results.


----------



## Cassandtina1

P.s sorry how rude of me. I'm sooooo sorry your daughter has been in the hospital, that's a terrible thing to have to go through :( I hop she makes a very quick recovery hun!


----------



## HappiestMom

aww no problem hun.... well update here if you find out you are preggie and its not just the HCG shots! coz idk how much of it stays in your system from the injections to be in your pee if you know what I mean..so thatsa a good question www.hcgdietinfo.com is the site I got all my info from and they have forums..you could definitely ask there!
good luck ...either with weight loss or with being preggie! :thumbup:


----------



## Cassandtina1

Thanks :)


----------



## OliveLove

Hey, you'll definitely get a positive line on the test if you're doing the injections. The test detects HCG and since you have it in your system because of the shots it will show up.


----------



## Cassandtina1

That's what I figured buy wasn't sure because I've read alot that said "it's illegal to sell real hcg over the counter" and "there isn't enough hcg in the shot to affect a pregnancy test"


----------



## suzib76

MrsJerome said:


> PrincessKate said:
> 
> 
> Wow 500 calories! dont think i could do it lol ill stick with slimming world, good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> On the HCG diet you arent hungry! The whole point of the HCG is that your body burns your fat instead of calories you are intaking. So really though you are taking in 500 calories you are burning 1500 + a day from your fat stores which is what slims you down. Its just like being pregnant. I was hardly ever hungry when pregnant, I didnt eat a lot because of morning sickness and stuff and just being too picky food wise...Im overweight was 242 when I got pregnant and I only gained a total of 8lbs during whole pregnancy and that was LO (she was 8lbs 5oz) haha.....so I think HCG definitely worksClick to expand...

Sorry but that is the idea of any diet/weight loss program :shrug:

The problem with this hcg thing is the 500 calorie daily limit. This is never going to be healthy and people are starvIing theIr bodIes of vItal nutrients

I eat between 1500 & 2000 calories an day at the moment and have lost over 2 stone, when I get down another 2 I will need to reduce that to be around 1200 -1500 but never anywhere near as low as 500. That is nothing short of dangerous.


----------



## suzib76

MrsJerome said:


> PrincessKate said:
> 
> 
> Wow 500 calories! dont think i could do it lol ill stick with slimming world, good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> On the HCG diet you arent hungry! The whole point of the HCG is that your body burns your fat instead of calories you are intaking. So really though you are taking in 500 calories you are burning 1500 + a day from your fat stores which is what slims you down. Its just like being pregnant. I was hardly ever hungry when pregnant, I didnt eat a lot because of morning sickness and stuff and just being too picky food wise...Im overweight was 242 when I got pregnant and I only gained a total of 8lbs during whole pregnancy and that was LO (she was 8lbs 5oz) haha.....so I think HCG definitely worksClick to expand...

Sorry but that is the idea of any diet/weight loss program :shrug:

The problem with this hcg thing is the 500 calorie daily limit. This is never going to be healthy and people are starting their bodies of vital nutrients

I eat between 1500 & 2000 calories an day at the moment and have lost over 2 stone, when I get down another 2 I will need to reduce that to be around 1200 -1500 but never anywhere near as low as 500. That is nothing short of dangerous.


----------



## HappiestMom

To each their own


----------

